# Insulin prices in Sydney



## rigby

Hi,

I'm from Turkey and I'm gonna come to Sydney in February and thinking to stay there for 1,5 years thanks to my visa subclass 476. Unfortunately I have diabetes and use insulin.

I've searched for insulin prices and in website of Department of Health it says a box of Lantus solostar (5 x 3 ml cartridges) is 463 AUD. Is that the price when I go to a pharmacy to buy it really?

It says with PBS, it'll cost me 36 AUD. But because of my nationality, I can't apply PBS. Is there any solution for this problem or any possiblity to buy insulins cheaper?

I know, it is a hard question and not a lot of people face with this kind of problem. So thank you all advance.


----------



## Engaus

Have a look at the chemist warehouse website. You would need to pay the private prescription cost and they are selling it for $93.00. They are generally the cheapest chemist. Hope that helps


----------



## rigby

Engaus said:


> Have a look at the chemist warehouse website. You would need to pay the private prescription cost and they are selling it for $93.00. They are generally the cheapest chemist. Hope that helps


thank you so much! it really helped me. but humalog kwikpen is still expensive


----------

